# Thoughts on my logo?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

This is my logo for my newly formed kennel.. Thoughts?


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks pretty cool! Did you make it yourself? 
What file format is it? 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jaythethird said:


> Looks pretty cool! Did you make it yourself?
> What file format is it?
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!
> ...


Yes... Any format you want? My family crest, and name in German. House of Allred= Allrothaus


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

sphepherd?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought for a moment you were going to start breeding Rots. Just kidding. Its pretty cool Like the dogs on the crest.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the crest. I might suggest spacing out the second line so the edges line up on the right as well.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks great! 
Just needs a 'tweaking'...
Spellcheck didn't catch the spelling , and bottom line might look better centered with rest to balance it out.

Otherwise...very nice! I say, go for it!

JMO.

 Kat


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I found it hard to read TBH. Had to squint a bit to make out the kennel name. The crest kind if takes the attention away from the name. Should be the other way around. The crest should be in the background. 

The kennel name should be easy to read. The font and color and shading were a bit hard on my old eyes. 

I DO like the idea though. A lot actually. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks nice, is Katya pregnant?


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Yes... Any format you want? My family crest, and name in German. House of Allred= Allrothaus


Just from my profesional perspective. (I work in the apparel industry) I would space the crest from the name and then center the subline under the primary line. One thing to keep in mind is if you ever plan to do any signage, shirts, hats or anything you want to put your logo on... You will want a simple version of your logo as well, ie solid colors, preferably two colors at the maximum, no shading, in a vector format, .eps is pretty interchangeable with everything. Will definitely save you time and money in the long run. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

To be honest, I really do not like the font. you have a complex family crest, do not make the font complex. working line looks like working lime.
I think you should incorporate your traditional crest with a modern font of the Bauhaus design which is often the sans-serif font. Something old and something modern.
The colors are good.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Guardyan said:


> sphepherd?


yeah you're definitely going to want to spell check that logo


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To be honest, don't like it at all. Hard to read, the whole thing is too busy, too in-your-face.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

So I clicked on it and this is what it did lol, so I'm not sure which way is right case it shows up all white then when I click on it it's all black lol

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Guardyan said:


> sphepherd?


Doh


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I think it's very masculine looking. With some of the adjustments that have already been mentioned, it'll be nice. 
The thing about it being your kennel logo is, you can make it whatever you want, to fit your own style and represent you and your dogs. Good job.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I also thought it was hard to read and when I figured it out I thought you were breeding rotts. I know it's a German looking font but maybe something simpler.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I like the elements but think it would be easier on the eyes and easier to read if they were changed around a bit. Maybe fade out the crest and put it in the background, or put it to the right of the name rather than to the left so it doesn't get in the way of reading the words as it does the way it currently is on the left.

I do think as others have mentioned that the name itself will lend to people thinking Rottweiler since it sort of reads as All Rot Haus... as in all Rottweiler house.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Might be the minority, but I like it.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

For some reason this logo makes me think of Las Vegas. Probably the colors and the fonts and kinda the style. Not that there is something wrong with that.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Hunter,
I like where you are going with the logo but being a graphic designer, I don't think this is ' the one ' . Here is a few things I would try...

Spelling on Shepherd ( like everyone else said )

The font for Allrothaus K9 is okay; however the tag line is very hard to read with the font that you have chosen. Since the font you have chosen is a mix between serif & san serif ( example of serif = times new roman // example of san serif = century gothic ), you can easily have the tag line a different font that still works with Allrothaus K9. Play around with different serif or san serif fonts. You can go to dafont for different fonts.

Like others have said, I would also either center the tag line or move it over to the right ( so the logo wouldn't be a complete box ).

I would move the Allrothaus K9 over to the right a little, just to go the crest some room to breathe. 

Not sure what program you used to create this but be aware that if you were to send this logo out to be printed, the font may not transfer over because that company didn't install the font. You can turn it into an ' outline ' ( using adobe illustrator )which converts the letters to shapes.



Hope this helps !


----------

